# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Call of Duty Ghosts Xbox360

## bananaman13

Hi i was just wondering if anyone out there plays Call of Duty Ghosts and would like me to add them on it? seems to be everytime i go on the xbox the same people are in my games and i would like some new people to play against so please can you all add your gamertags below so i can get a caithness squad together thanks.

----------

